# Barbara Hulanicki



## Rainbowlight

Hello,

First of all, my apologies for not being able to write this message in Polish, as I don't master the language.

I would like to hear the native pronunciation of this name and surname.

There's a pronunciation in Forvo which sounds quite logical to me, but I need the permission of the moderator to include the link in this message.

Thank you all in advance.

Rainbow


----------



## zaffy

Hu (like Who) + la (like the beginnnig of 'luck') + ni (Like he beginning of 'need') + c (sorry, no English sound) + ki (like keys)


----------



## ornityna

_c _is a bit like _ts._


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> ni (Like he beginning of 'need')


To my ear, 'need' includes what we would call 'hard n', or separate n-i sounds. In Polish it should be a soft (palatalised) consonant  instead, similar to a Spanish 'ñ' in 'España' or Italian 'gn' in 'gnocchi'.


----------



## Ben Jamin

In Poland Barbara must be a woman, and if she is a daughter of Mr Hulanicki or his wife then her name is Hulanicka (hoolahnitzkah). It is not important whether you pronounce the N as palatalized or not. Polish speakers pronounce here a palatalized N, but the difference is slight.


----------



## koper2

I understand that Ms Barbara Hulanicki lives (or lived) in the English-speaking country where family names are not gender-inflected as it is in Poland and some other Slavic countries. I'm curious about the English pronunciation of that name in the USA or in Great Britain.


----------



## Ben Jamin

koper2 said:


> I understand that Ms Barbara Hulanicki lives (or lived) in the English-speaking country where family names are not gender-inflected as it is in Poland and some other Slavic countries. I'm curious about the English pronunciation of that name in the USA or in Great Britain.


I presume that an anglophone speaker would pronounce the name as if it was written Barbra Hoolanikee or Hulanikee..


----------



## Rainbowlight

jasio said:


> To my ear, 'need' includes what we would call 'hard n', or separate n-i sounds. In Polish it should be a soft (palatalised) consonant  instead, similar to a Spanish 'ñ' in 'España' or Italian 'gn' in 'gnocchi'.



Dear Jasio, 

There are two pronunciations of the surname on Forvo. One of them, pronounced by a Briton and including Lady Hulanicki's name, is obviously wrong. There is another pronunciation of "Hulanicki" (No Barbara is uttered, unlike the other one) and that one sounds to me like the genuine article. 

Would you be so kind as to listen to that second pronunciation (by a Pole) on Forvo and tell me if he's got it right? I would be eternally grateful.

Thank you so much for your patience and help.

Rainbow


----------



## jasio

Rainbowlight said:


> There are two pronunciations of the surname on Forvo. One of them, pronounced by a Briton and including Lady Hulanicki's name, is obviously wrong. There is another pronunciation of "Hulanicki" (No Barbara is uttered, unlike the other one) and that one sounds to me like the genuine article.


The Polish pronunciation on forvo seems to miss the initial "h" - and if there is an aspiration, I can't hear it. Or perhaps the recording is simply cut short. Either way, to my ear it sounds like "Ulanicki". The perfect pronunciation would probably be "H" from the English version followed by the  Polish version.


----------

